# Island pets and canadian aquatics are the best



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok so my moving day was horrible. i had a 26 foot u haul filled and with my 180g and mbu puffers and other stuff. when driving to Prince George from Vancouver in Boston bar, i blew a tire and rim. 4hrs later i got helped and was on my way . got my fish tank setup 28hrs later and my puffers were packed for 30hrs before they even got put in the tank and they were healthy and no problems . Charles and Grant you guys are whoop ass and i highly recommend these guys for anything to do with fish . thank you


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you. I told you they will last that long


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

glad the puffers made the trip!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Sweet glad to hear all the fish maid the trip! hope to see pics when it's finalized!


----------

